

Show HN: pressureNET 1.3, the open source Android barometer network - cryptoz
https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork&1.3

======
cryptoz
I'm the developer for this project. Currently only the Motorola Xoom and the
Galaxy Nexus can submit readings, but all devices 3.1+ can download the app.
Let me know what you think, any comments, suggestions, etc.

In the long run, we're working towards improving short-term, local weather
prediction by adding this new pool of unprecedented data to the mix.

